# Verkaufe WAGO 750-830 BACNet Ethernet Controller



## pete_colo_Sima (16 Dezember 2009)

Der *BACnet-Controller 750-830* verbindet das WAGO-I/O-SYSTEM mit dem
Protokoll BACnet.

Der Controller 750-830 entspricht dem BACnet-Device-Profil B-BC gemäß
DIN EN ISO 16484-5.
Der Controller stellt intern 3 Funktionen bereit:

• 1. Native-Server: Für die an den Controller angeschlossenen digitalen,
analogen Ein- und Ausgangsklemmen werden automatisch passende
BACnet-Objekte pro Kanal generiert.

• 2. Application-Server: Weitere, unterstützte BACnet-Objekte können über die
IEC 61131-3 Programmierumgebung angelegt werden.

• 3. Application-Client: Mit der Client-Funktionalität ist ein Zugriff auf Objekte und
deren Properties von anderen BACnet-Geräten möglich.
Die RJ-45-Schnittstelle am Controller ermöglicht den Zugang zu
BACnet/IP-Netzwerken.
Die integrierte RS-232-Schnittstelle dient zur Kommunikation mit externen
Geräten. Der Controller kann über die RS-232-Schnittstelle auch als
Modbus-RTU-Slave angesprochen werden.
Die Erstellung des Applikationsprogramms für den 750-830 erfolgt gemäß
IEC 61131-3.
Der Controller ist multitasking-fähig, verfügt über eine gepufferte Echtzeituhr und
basiert auf einer 32-Bit-CPU.
Für web-basierte Anwendungen steht ein interner Server zur Verfügung, auf dem sich
HTML-Seiten hinterlegen lassen.
Die Konfiguration und Inbetriebnahme in BACnet-Netzwerken erfolgt mit dem windowskonformen BACNet Configurator



komplett Original verpackt (ungeöffnet)

-->>> Weitere Komponenten auf Anfrage.


----------



## paula23 (27 September 2010)

Wat soll er den Kosten?


----------



## pete_colo_Sima (27 September 2010)

*Verkauf*

gegen vernünftiges Gebot...


----------



## paula23 (28 September 2010)

Ich melde mich wenn wir den Auftrag haben und ich es brauche.

Gruß.


----------



## palmes (1 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ist der Controller noch zu haben?

gruß,
palmest


----------



## pete_colo_Sima (1 Dezember 2010)

*Ja.*

Ja, ist noch da bitte pn an mich mit Email oder Tel nr


----------

